# VETERANS SURVEY



## State_Vet

*Veterans Survey*

According to the Texas Veterans Commission Strategic Plan 2009-2013, Texas is home to approximately 1.7 million veterans, many with disabilities. Issues important to veterans with disabilities are a concern and interest to the Committee. Your participation in this *survey* will help us understand what services or needs you currently have and what services have been helpful to you. Your responses will help direct our work and policy recommendations in the future.
All responses are anonymous. The *survey* will be up on the Committee's website until September 1, 2010 and an analysis will be posted on this webpage in late October of 2010.
Thank you for your service to our Country and for your participation in our *survey*.


----------



## Texas T

Thanks for the survey


----------



## w_r_ranch

Done. Thanks Stumpy


----------



## scott2h2

Survey complete, thanks.


----------



## Pasadena1944

Finished


----------



## Bobby

Done Thanks


----------



## dreamcaster

Done.


----------



## essayons75

Thanks!


----------



## State_Vet

Its important to all veterans that this survey gets alot of exposure, spread the word


----------



## Nobama

Got er did


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Done


----------



## juanpescado

Done


----------



## sp4anahuac

*Done*

survey done. Thanks Guys


----------

